# Does DTV print name of the porn PPV (or Playboy Channel) on your monthly bill?



## bluemoose (Dec 7, 2007)

Does DTV print name of the porn PPV (or Playboy Channel) on your monthly bill?

This is all I can find:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3320014
On the right side it says _*"Billing is always discreet. Channels or titles will not appear on your bill"*_


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Playboy TV shows as just that if you have the monthly description.

Otherwise it says like PPV 96 and the cost.

96 refers to the channel in the 500's it was ordered from.


----------



## gazzie4 (Mar 15, 2007)

however, it does show the name of the show in your dvr history if it was purchased or recorded.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, it does show the full name there!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Pink Fairy said:


> Yes, it does show the full name there!


Man, all that is good and innocent in the world has just disappeared before my eyes. Of all people, how could you do that to me Pink Fairy?!? :lol:

- Merg


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

~giggles~ The Fairy Dust must have cleared your vision.

I am pretty sure that you will survive.


----------



## lovemySatT60 (Dec 19, 2006)

In my experience, to be as discreet as possible

- ordering the PPV online (keeps the title out of your order history) 
- sign-up for online billing
- keep the log-in and password secure to yourself

That way the bill never hits the mailbox at home and is behind password protection both in your e-mail and on D*'s webpage

Better than having your wife chase you around the house with a rollingpin after reading the receiver history or figuring out that "PPV 96" means "Rollerbabes in the Backyard" :lol:


----------

